# The Evolution of Backup Singer Machan "Margret" Taylor from Pink Floyd to Pink's One



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

www.machantaylor.com

www.facebook.com/machantaylor/

www.twitter.com/geishagirlmusic

www.instagram.com/machantaylorofficial/

www.medium.com/ko63-music/machan-taylor-those-who-can-teach-9e11696db6b3


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks to this thread, Fast, I just put on a little Pink Floyd!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks to this thread, Fast, I just put on a little Pink Floyd!



Pink Floyd is the best of the best but David Gilmour is stratospheric with those superbad axes.

BTW: Enjoy your weekend Soupcan head.


----------

